# what's y'alls?



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

what are y'alls hobbies? gardening, shooting, wood work, cycling, cooking, guitar, golf, etc?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think most are going to say collecting chickens. 

I've never really had any one thing, I'm reading your list and thinking, yes, yes, yes, no, no, no, no. Right now my hobby is remodeling the house, then it will be on to something else. Part of my issue is a short attention span and getting bored too easily.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I ride horses, collect chickens, I also enjoy cooking, hiking, and mushing/canicross though I don't do that nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i hear ya on the short tension span, Robin. that's why i suck at long projects. i'm that guy that wakes up at 4am to start a project and won't stop until its finished because if it takes multiple days, i will be a ****'s age getting it finished. i'm getting better about this though the older i get.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> I ride horses, collect chickens, I also enjoy cooking, hiking, and mushing/canicross though I don't do that nearly as much as I used to.


Could it be that the critters and family stuff has over taken all of your free time to keep you away from mushing as much as you'd like?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> i hear ya on the short tension span, Robin. that's why i suck at long projects. i'm that guy that wakes up at 4am to start a project and won't stop until its finished because if it takes multiple days, i will be a ****'s age getting it finished. i'm getting better about this though the older i get.


I've actually gotten worse as I got older. I never was one to be known for my patience and now that I'm an adult it's gotten even shorter.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

No, it's the fact I had to dogs hat I used to do it with and one is elderly and the other we had put down, so makes it kind of difficult!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guitar, i used to more till i wiped my back out.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Reading, crocheting, researching about collecting chickens lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

no bob sledders out there???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've done it but when a friend broke their back, I was done. Luckily it wasn't a devastating break for my friend.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> No, it's the fact I had to dogs hat I used to do it with and one is elderly and the other we had put down, so makes it kind of difficult!


That wasn't what I wanted to read. I'm close to facing that with the two I have left.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hobbies? ROFLMAO Who has time for hobbies?

In the old days...I have always ridden, showed and trained horses. Basically it was all I ever knew and I was darned good at it. I haven't had a horse on my place in 3 years and sometimes it hurts so bad, it's as if someone reached in and is squeezing my heart. I realize that it's time to move on but it's difficult. 
I do raise and sell snakes. I know that sounds odd to a lot of people but the herpetology hobby is quite far reaching and has quite a bit of money in it. I don't make a bundle of money but I have paid for a couple of cruises out of the profits so I can't complain. They are such awesome creatures.
Another thing that DH and I do isn't exactly a HOBBY but we have a small business that we are trying to grow. We have a Bloody Mary Mix on the market that isn't bringing in a profit yet but we are hoping the next year to show some real growth.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Zamora, all i got from your message is yall play with snakes and sell booze. ya pirates! garrrrr


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i guess i'll go since this was my idee. 
i am an avid outdoorsman. my heart is out in nature. hunting and fishing. i really like gardening and chickens and sort of the self sufficient type stuff. i am an absolute nerd about nutrition and exercise. i enjoy just about any sport and staying in shape. i play the 6 string and sing a little. and i really enjoy a good cigar and a book in my downtime (becoming less and less).


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> That wasn't what I wanted to read. I'm close to facing that with the two I have left.


Remember that malamute pup I had? He ate a piece of his kennel blanket, gut twisted around it, and went necrotic. Sad to say but it was a blessing in disguise - dog was unstable, I didn't trust him around the child, you couldn't trust him around the farm animals, and I couldn't give him to a new home for fear he was a liability. So in a way the bowel going necrotic forced our hand in doing something we needed to do anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been so lucky with mine, I've had dogs that would take your head off but only when it was warranted. Although I did have to watch a couple of them around kids because they didn't know what they were and the kids made them nervous. 

You know this started with Rosco asking about hobbies. Sitting here thinking about it and after the comment by Zamora about who has time for hobbies? I began to realize that most of our hobbies happens to be what it is we're working on at the time. When the temps drop here, I'll be outside doing gardening, right now my hobby is working on the house. Works for me since I have such a tough time sticking to one thing or another.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Drinking coffee and reading. And of course relaxing with the chickens. I have been trying to bond with the smaller chicks and I realize it's easier to hold them when it's getting closer to bedtime.






they tried to use my hair as a place to roost for the night lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cochins were the only birds I had to do that.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

My hobby for the moment is getting over the hip surgery! It's killing me to be sitting in the bed and not able to go feed my girls their treats but I know I will be better in time and can be out there with DH enlarging the coop (yes, we decided it was necessary) and shopping for some new girls.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> My hobby for the moment is getting over the hip surgery! It's killing me to be sitting in the bed and not able to go feed my girls their treats but I know I will be better in time and can be out there with DH enlarging the coop (yes, we decided it was necessary) and shopping for some new girls.


Heal fast, woman, the birds are missing you. Glad to have you back again your absence was noticed.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I am trying! I managed to make it to the chicken coop today for the first time since Monday. My ladies seemed very happy to see me! DH said egg production has been down this week. Do you think that because I have been MIA has anything to do with it? Nothing else has changed.

Maybe I'm just hoping someone missed me. LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The birds do learn who their humans are. All I have to do is have someone my birds don't know talking near by and they all show their displeasure. If they can learn that, then I have no doubt they know when their human is missing.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tattooing,wood working, I like working with my hands


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

zamora said:


> Hobbies? ROFLMAO Who has time for hobbies?
> 
> In the old days...I have always ridden, showed and trained horses. Basically it was all I ever knew and I was darned good at it. I haven't had a horse on my place in 3 years and sometimes it hurts so bad, it's as if someone reached in and is squeezing my heart. I realize that it's time to move on but it's difficult.
> I do raise and sell snakes. I know that sounds odd to a lot of people but the herpetology hobby is quite far reaching and has quite a bit of money in it. I don't make a bundle of money but I have paid for a couple of cruises out of the profits so I can't complain. They are such awesome creatures.
> Another thing that DH and I do isn't exactly a HOBBY but we have a small business that we are trying to grow. We have a Bloody Mary Mix on the market that isn't bringing in a profit yet but we are hoping the next year to show some real growth.


What ki d of snakes do you sell, I like herpetology too,use to have Burmese pythons and such


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have Boa Constrictors and Ball Pythons at the moment. Here is a link to my website if you are interested.

http://berkeleyknebel.wix.com/mississippimorphs#!available-boa-constrictors/c1gi3


----------



## DoofusKirby (Aug 18, 2015)

I play 4 instruments and I draw. But mostly I play with my babies :3


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DoofusKirby said:


> I play 4 instruments and I draw. But mostly I play with my babies :3
> View attachment 17950


Perfect first post. Bringing right back to why this forum exists, the birds.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

zamora said:


> I have Boa Constrictors and Ball Pythons at the moment. Here is a link to my website if you are interested.
> 
> http://berkeleyknebel.wix.com/mississippimorphs#!available-boa-constrictors/c1gi3


Cool I will check it out, I like the red tail Columbians a lot


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Welcome DoofusKirby! Glad to have ya!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

DoofusKirby said:


> I play 4 instruments and I draw. But mostly I play with my babies :3
> View attachment 17950


Any Violin?


----------



## DoofusKirby (Aug 18, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Any Violin?


Piano, viola, cello, and guitar.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I've always wanted to play an instrument. My talents are more domestic. Cooking, baking, sewing, crochet, crafting, gardening, wood work. I can't stand to be out in the cold. When it's not cold, I can't stand to be in the house. Basically, if I see something I like, I usually try to make it for myself. I like to give handmade gifts. The girls in our family usually get an apron when they marry.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, this needs to be asked, where the heck is Rosco? I hope he's out fishing or busy with the new peeps.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't seen him on in a few days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know. Considering he was here every day for even a few minutes this is strange that we haven't heard from him.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope he's okay


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope a buckeye didn't get him


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pinkmartin said:


> I hope a buckeye didn't get him


LOL

This is just so strange that our main entertainment is MIA. Hope all is well with his little girl too.


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Hobbies... I am Writing a book.... but I write all sorts of things... I am not published.

I have had horses for almost 50 years still have one Percheron Mare named Katee. Her registered name is Rocking Jolly Kateen... LOL she turned 21 this year and is pretty much a pasture ornament.

Have had dogs longer than horses... 

I Draw, paint, sculpt, make things out of other things... sometimes art sometimes practical... Sometimes both.

Cant carry a tune in a bucket cant play an instrument... but back when I was reasonably fit I was a very good dance partner... Learned how to polka first at a Bavarian club compleat with an Oompah Band.... LOL. 

I can take a concept from a paper napkin to the drawing board and finally off to a fabrication shop... Not a hobby but in my past.

deb


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

perchiegirl said:


> I can take a concept from a paper napkin to the drawing board and finally off to a fabrication shop... Not a hobby but in my past.
> 
> deb


I think I hate you. If I can't see it and touch it first it makes no sense to me. Drives the hubby nuts when I don't get why constructing something in a particular way works.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

See I think if I can think it, it should be able to be made. Instantly. For free.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

^ I agree completely.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Did someone say Buckeye lol I'd love to have a 3D printer


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I actually am a buckeye. Roscoe is scared of em. Lol


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Buckeye209 said:


> Did someone say Buckeye lol I'd love to have a 3D printer


Why do you have one???? VBG

deb


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

perchiegirl said:


> Why do you have one???? VBG
> 
> deb


LOL Same question I thought, why does Buckeye want one? Although they would be fun to play with.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just for the fun of it chicken art lol


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Buckeye209 said:


> Just for the fun of it chicken art lol


ME WANT.....

hee hee

deb


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am amazed at things some people make/do.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

1. No buckeyes here!
2. I wish I was fishing...
3. I'M BACK YALL


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Where have u been rosco we all missed ya


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Getting into trouble no doubt


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Been out harvesting buckeyes for our annual buckeye roast before college football kicks off...
just joking I've been on the road working alot. Back in town now though...let the festives continue


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Aww u were missed a whole lott rosco


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ha haha ha... Somebody thinks he's a comedian! Lol glad u made it back


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Welcome back buddy!


----------

